# Using WDS to deploy Windows 10 from W2K8 Server R2?



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking at deploying Windows 10 through WDS (Windows Deployment Services) from Windows Server 2008 R2. The intention of the deployment is to perform a clean install, rather than an upgrade, and I will be using this approach only with new systems (desktops, laptops, etc).

I am wondering how WDS will treat the serial number in Windows 10. Can I setup the deployment to pull the Windows 10 serial number from the target's (desktop, laptop, etc) BIOS?

If this isn't possible how do I deal with the licensing side of things whilst using WDS with Windows 10?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

I assume your doing this in an infrastructure environment seeing as your using WDS. First I would carefully check the licensing of Windows10 in a corporate environment, because to my knowledge it is only free to upgrade with domestic use. However, if your doing a clean install from WDS the existing licences would not be valid anyway.

I do not believe WDS has any inbuilt facility to 'Pull' a license from a machine in the manner you mention, though there are sever tools available which can do this and with some creative scripting you could perform the task for multiple machines. Once again, given the type of deployment you are indicating, I don't believe these licenses would be valid anyway so ultimately it would still probably be a waste of time.


----------

